# Curious how do you view/browse TGS



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Just curious how everyone chooses to view/browse and use this forum. 

As admin I like the browser version even on mobile as it gives me a lot more information. 

Trying to do a poll let's see if it works - yay it worked. Please vote 

APP USERS: just reply in a comment since the poll isn't visible


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

I only use the app. Way less complicated to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Please vote. Let me check mobile app to see how to do that so I can tell you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I'm on the app and there does not seem to be an option to view the poll. Now this is disappointing. Will bring this to the attention of other admins.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I mostly use my computer. Occasionally my phone. I have the app, but don't use it very often.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't have mobile so don't think app is available to me. I've tried browsing using key words and have found a couple of things that way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a message into another admin who understands the workings of the app to find out why polls are not visible on the app. The app just isn't a full enough version of the forum for me obviously as an Admin but I feel for those using the app exclusively and they miss stuff because of it's inabilties.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I voted computer. But I do sometimes use the app...not often tho.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I mostly use my computer. Occasionally my phone. I have the app, but don't use it very often.


Me too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I mostly use the app, but sometimes I use my PC.. At least once sometimes twice a day I will use my browser on my iPod to see my 'likes' and like posts


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I mostly use the app, but sometimes I use my PC.. At least once sometimes twice a day I will use my browser on my iPod to see my 'likes' and like posts


That's interesting. Because I only use the app I had no idea you could "like" posts!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yah  that's why I use the browser here and there  but it's harder to use on a mobile then the PC.. And my computer is SO slow it's not worth it haha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use my PC.
I have an AP on my cell but it is difficult to figure out where you are on it, it doesn't appear the same way as the PC shows, so I rather stay away from it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

kccjer said:


> I voted computer. But I do sometimes use the app...not often tho.


That's why I gave an option on the poll for both.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im a lap top queen, but use my phone app when Im off and about


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I use my computer mostly. I get lost on the apps and cannot seem to find what I am looking for.


----------



## TGSAdmin (Sep 6, 2012)

The app is not meant to be used as a primary means of using this site. And it does not have everything.

In the future if you get an upgrade to app notification, do it. It will make it work better, but I don't know of other features being added.

Angie


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I use the app because I'm always on my phone. I wish you could "like" comments and see likes using the app. That's the most annoying thing with the app to me.


----------



## WIGoats (Jan 30, 2015)

Computer and Tablet w/ the browser


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

App.. I hate my laptop but miss the like option and the emoticons!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I use the app. I always have my phone!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I use the computer. It gives me an excuse to sit down! 
Plus, I usually leave the phone in the house- If someone wants
me, they can leave a message! (I am not a phone person!)


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

computer


----------

